# Änderung der Fenstergröße sehr langsam

## LinuxTom

Hallo Leute,

nachdem ich nun endlich auch auf meinem Laptop KDE4 drauf habe, stelle ich fest, dass das Ändern der Größe eines Fensters fast unmöglich ist: Weil viel zu langsam.  :Sad:  (Bei Aktivierung der Arbeitsflächeneffekte)

Auf meinem AMD-Rechner mit 'nVidia-Karte und OpenGL-Modus auf nvidia geht das einwandfrei (glxgears bei rund 8000). Mein Laptop (ein Lenovo-R500) hat 'ne "ATI Technologies Inc Mobilitiy Radeon HD 3400 Series" drin. Da habe ich nun schon alle Treiber ausprobiert, doch mit Effekten bekomme ich bei radeon und radeonhd nur rund 300 glxgears. Mit dem fglrx-Treiber wenigstans schon 1300 hin. Habe auch den aktuellen Treiber (~amd64) mal ausprobiert. Keine Besserung.

Da das bei meiner nVidia-Karte nicht auftritt liegt es vielleicht am Treiber dieser Grafikkarte und/oder ein den Einstellungen. Ich habe schon vieles Probiert. Alles was so in Wikis steht.

Hat einer von euch das gleiche Problem und es vielleicht gelöst? Oder eine solche Grafikkarte und hat das Problem gar nicht? Dann könnten wir mal vergleichen.

Gruß

Thomas

----------

## LinuxTom

Für alle die es auch trifft, hier erst einmal eine Lösung, mit ich leben kann. Das ändert allerdings nichts am Problem selber:

Systemeinstellungen -> Fenstereigenschaften -> Verschieben -> Fensterinhalt bei Größenänderungen anzeigen -> Ausschalten.

----------

## Erdie

Da scheint es noch einen Bug zu geben, wenn ich das mache, dann wird beim ersten Mal die Randlienie beim Verschieben nicht angezeigt. Beim 2ten Mal verschieben ist sie dann zu sehen. Das ist immer so bei Fenstern, die man gerade geöffnet hat.

-Erdie

----------

## kernelOfTruth

it's not a bug - it's a feature

(ganz besonders im Zusammenhang mit fglrx)

----------

## LinuxTom

Was mich nur stört, dass es mit allen Treibern auf meinem Laptop ist. Meinen AMD64 ist 'ne nVidia drin. Da gibt es keine Probleme. Aber ist es normal, dass im 2D Modus glxgears mit dem fglrx-Treiber 4000 schafft und im 3D-Modus nur noch 1300?

----------

